# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Group for Analysis Services 2005?

## KATO

Is there a group for AS 2005?  All I see is Analysis Services and Reporting Services 2000 ...  Is it in the Yukon  2005  group?

Please explain me where I can get helps.


KATO

----------


## rmiao

You can post questions there.

----------

